# What does a woman giving you her number mean nowadays



## Dan708 (Jul 27, 2015)

So yesterday, I was getting my oil changed at the car dealer and when I went into the waiting room, there was an attractive woman about my age waiting. I passed by her grabbing a soda and she smiled and I sat down a couple seats down and she smiled again. She was watching Netflix on her phone and I asked her if she was watching anything better than what the dealership TVs were playing.

We get to small talk about holidays, the long wait etc & she volunteers her name. Eventually she got up to leave and said nice to meet you. I never do this but I went over to the exit area and asked her for her phone number which she gave and commented that she never does that. 

I text her a little bit later and ask if she wants to grab coffee or a bite to eat sometime. She says she has dinner plans with her family but would be up to grab coffee later. She said she was glad I took a chance and asked her for her number. 

I’ve been out of the dating world for a while, and don't want to read to much into this. Since I've been out of the dating world for a while, what does volunteering your name to a stranger and then agreeing to give him your number mean nowadays?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Dan708 said:


> So yesterday, I was getting my oil changed at the car dealer and when I went into the waiting room, there was an attractive woman about my age waiting. I passed by her grabbing a soda and she smiled and I sat down a couple seats down and she smiled again. She was watching Netflix on her phone and I asked her if she was watching anything better than what the dealership TVs were playing.
> 
> We get to small talk about holidays, the long wait etc & she volunteers her name. Eventually she got up to leave and said nice to meet you. I never do this but I went over to the exit area and asked her for her phone number which she gave and commented that she never does that.
> 
> ...


It means she found you interesting and/or attractive and wants to meet you again.Dont read to much into it,almost every girl that has approached me over the years said the same thing that she doesn’t do it very often.
Just meet her and see how it goes.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I know Andy is right about him and his exploits, his wins.

I hope he is ever so slightly wrong about yours...
Wrong about her number, kept out of sight, out of a worthy man's grasp.

Even, if not, she sounds like a tall platform, in the middle of a calm deep lake.
Dive in...see who you meet.

I hope she can swim deep, not only on the surface of things.

Good luck, good swimming.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

If I was to give a guy my number it would mean just like it always had, call me sometime.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Dan708 said:


> What does a woman giving you her number mean nowadays


Assuming she actually gave you her number and not just some random digits. Two words: 

Call me

That's it, no more, no less. Why not just call her and see where it goes?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Uhhh.....

Uhh..
....

Uhhh.....


Call her?😵


----------



## RonP (Dec 6, 2017)

It means she likes you. Meet for coffee and see what happens next.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Come on, this is a silly post right? Do you think she is wondering what it means when a stranger asks for her number and than actually contacts her and wants to get together? I don't care how long you have been out of the dating game, you got a date, simple as that.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Andy1001 said:


> It means she found you interesting and/or attractive and wants to meet you again.Dont read to much into it,*almost every girl that has approached me over the years said the same thing that she doesn’t do it very often.*
> Just meet her and see how it goes.


lol... I'm a good girl I swear! 

Signs she could be looking for a keeper too, if she's trying to impress OP in that manner...

So OP... what are you waiting for?


----------



## Dan708 (Jul 27, 2015)

Well thanks everyone for the input... we are meeting for coffee tonight... will let everyone know how it goes


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yay! Now stop thinking so much and have fun!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> lol... I'm a good girl I swear!
> 
> Signs she could be looking for a keeper too, if she's trying to impress OP in that manner...
> 
> So OP... what are you waiting for?


I wasn’t looking for a “good” girl.😈


----------



## Dan708 (Jul 27, 2015)

So we met for dinner last night and ended up talking for about 2 1/2 hours which would have been longer if it hadn't been a Monday the next day.

I think it went well... it was funny though she thought I was younger than I am. I thought she was older, but not based on looks... more about how she conducted herself, etc. 

We're going to meet up again next weekend. She agreed there was some sort of "connection" between us so we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice... now do what I wish I would have done, keep meeting more women! It's OK to date 2-100 women at the same time. If you're a good looking and successful man, the world is yours to have!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

At my age? It probably means she's looking for a new bridge partner because her previous one died.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It means she would like you to call and probably go on some mild date (coffee etc). No commitment, but an interest in seeing if you enjoy each others company.


----------

